# TT-RS Tow hook



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I am going to do a track day in a few months and I was told I need to mount the front tow hook. I looked in the manual for the RS but it seems the tow hook installation showed is the TTS and the regular TT. 

Can anyone confirm that you just pry the passenger side lower grill of as you do with the tts?


----------



## fjork_duf (Jul 13, 2001)

I guess I will give the grill a tug this weekend unless someone knows.


----------



## Harry408 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry, I dont know the answer, but I just sent you a PM.


----------



## OldKenzo (Aug 14, 2012)

My impression from reading the manual is that yes, you have to pop the passenger side grill off (look for those tabs indicated in the manual). You can see the tow-hook hole behind a clear plastic cover if you look through the grill.


----------



## Optimus812 (May 5, 2012)

My luck is I'll tug on the grill and rip it off  You can see the tow hook hole behind it clearly...


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Above is correct.

It's behind the passenger side lower (nostril) grill. Feel around to figure out where the tabs are and just pull at those points. The strakes have tabs on them at the inner (more center) edge - you can get a small flathead screwdriver under there to help pop those.

The socket is hidden behind a rubber flap - you'll see the perforation. Remember, the hook screws in backwards - lefty tighty, righty loosey.


----------

